# My girlfriend has a question about tanks



## piranhajonathan (Jan 18, 2007)

When is enough enough?? She can't put her car in the garage, they surround the living room, They are about to infiltrate our bedroom, and I got 2 more coming tommorrow.


----------



## etb (Nov 6, 2003)

There can never be enough.


----------



## tanksalot (Dec 31, 2006)

You need some more tanks man! I see still see room for a couple of 10's and maybe a 20 gallon. Actually if you want to stack them you can get a few more than that. AHHH...just tell her how hot she is while she's helping carry in those tanks! Tell her she couldn't be any prettier even if she grew scales. That one always works!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Hell be lucky you dont have 30 of them running like I do-


----------



## zig (Oct 7, 2005)

man i got 6 tanks right now 2 25g 20 10 50 157 and they are all in one corner in the house and i have lots of room for more but i would rather get rid of the small tanks for bigger ones like the 157 i bought last sunday


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

wish my wife was like your girlfriend!!!!!!!!!!
tell her to call my wife and sway her thought pattern on this........


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Evidently 4 in the finished half of our full basement is enough for my wife (75g, 65g, 46g, & 40g). She's not too thrilled about the 2 sitting empty in the back room, but at least they are getting cleaned and sold!


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

be the man and tell her like it is


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

you must not be married............


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah, we're all pretty much able to identify with that I think!









My ex-fiance _(Note: "ex"... "fiance")_ used to accuse me of loving my fish more than I do her.

Now that we're not together anymore... it's safe to admit that she was right!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> Yeah, we're all pretty much able to identify with that I think!
> 
> 
> 
> ...










hey buddy!..we got the same situation here...I have to admit that i spend more time with my fish and tank and on p-fury more then my girl!..


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Bring on the tanks. Start getting into the big tanks, and you will stop. Electric bill goes through the roof. It will make you quit.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

you can never have to many









2PiRaNhA~2FuRrYand Piranha_man i had that same talk last night with my girl she asked me if i cared more about my fish and reptiles then her i said it the same amount then she was like wat if i told you to get rid of them i said i would get rid of you first she didnt like that. not that she would cause she has bought me some fish and what not but i told her straight out that its like a package deal with me you get fish and reptiles to







plus when we move out i get a large fish room


----------



## warlock_king (Nov 23, 2006)

haha yeah i got goin right now a 10, 2 75s, a 55, a 30, a 50, and a 125. You can never have enough man. keep em coming but get some bigger ones!


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> Yeah, we're all pretty much able to identify with that I think!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


remember my delema dave, you bought my 150G due to the wife and we almost got divorced
over a fish tank........shes changed to some degree and understands that i do in fact love
my fish and have to work at it, shes eased up a lot!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Yeah, the ole' lady gets upset with me sometimes. I told her to STFU. She is just mad because I have a hobby, and she has none. I asked her what her intrests were. Needless to say, she could not htink of anything at all. If she wants to bitch about me being on the P forum, and cleaning tanks, she can pack her sh*t. Don't get me wrong, I love her. But hell will freeze over before I sit my ass on the couch and watch the tube all night everyday holding her in my arms. You can say I have a mild case of adult ADD. I can't sit down or I will go crazy. The longest I ever sit down is to watch a movie. That is it. When she can make an extra $500 a month sitting on her ass, then she can bitch aboout me cleaning fry tanks, and so on. Until then.............


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

etb said:


> There can never be enough.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

dark FrOsT said:


> you can never have to many
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Kick her in the chin and tell her the garage is not for cars it is the desiginated fish room. Then tell her you're getting a 150 and a 300gal.

Then to show her your not playing around actually get them.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

tell her my d1ck is waiting for her


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

alan said:


> tell her my d1ck is waiting for her


----------



## Rick james (May 2, 2006)

I hear what you guys are saying my old ladie said no more until she gets a ring and a house. But She has a nother thing coming. I will be getting a 200 gallon tank before that happens.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Why do you need a peice of paper to make her understand how much you love her. I am keeping it like it is. We have enough problems and I have been with her for 5 years. Ain't no way I am going to pay to get married, then 1 yr from now pay to get divorced. I think marriage is a curse. Everyone I know, no matter how long they were together whether it be 6 months or 6 years, gets a divorce in less than a year. Until I know for a fact that we can get along and except eachother and the things we do(I know there will always be disagreements), I am leaving my options open. If I want to pack up and leave tomarrow and not ever have to look back, I will. Not have to go back and sign papers and what not. you guys do what you want, but for now...........I am her boyfriend. NOT her husband.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

my girlfriend doesnt mind the tanks or fish, but she hates the amount of time i spend on here... haha.


----------



## piranhajonathan (Jan 18, 2007)

I hear that! I am happily divorced twice!!!!!!!! The next one is gonna have to be a perfect fit. And actually this one is coming around, I caught her on p-fury yesterday!!!!!!! THIS MIGHT BE THE ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! She made an account here.

I just found a 120 on craigslist, guy wants 600 but damn its nice.


----------



## missi_lynn23 (Jan 21, 2007)

piranhajonathan said:


> I hear that! I am happily divorced twice!!!!!!!! The next one is gonna have to be a perfect fit. And actually this one is coming around, I caught her on p-fury yesterday!!!!!!! THIS MIGHT BE THE ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! She made an account here.
> 
> I just found a 120 on craigslist, guy wants 600 but damn its nice.


Well, *she* is "the one". And *he* makes it sounds like I hate the tanks....which is not true. I just let him take over so he has a hobby while I'm already busy running around after him cleaning, cooking and washing his clothes! And, I have to remind him that I am asking for a tank to go back in the bedroom so I can sleep again. No matter how stupid you are babe, I love you!


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

ROFL HAHAHHA. Hey yo I was just kidding about the kick her in the chin thing.


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

missi_lynn23 said:


> I hear that! I am happily divorced twice!!!!!!!! The next one is gonna have to be a perfect fit. And actually this one is coming around, I caught her on p-fury yesterday!!!!!!! THIS MIGHT BE THE ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! She made an account here.
> 
> I just found a 120 on craigslist, guy wants 600 but damn its nice.


Well, *she* is "the one". And *he* makes it sounds like I hate the tanks....which is not true. I just let him take over so he has a hobby while I'm already busy running around after him cleaning, cooking and washing his clothes! And, I have to remind him that I am asking for a tank to go back in the bedroom so I can sleep again. No matter how stupid you are babe, I love you!
[/quote]

Ouch! And the moral of the story is, dont crap were you sleep. Or dont talk when your wife is in ear shot. lol good stuff.

My wife does not care how many tanks I get as long as we can walk comfortabley through the house. The most important part of being in a relationship is your time, you cant get out of it. Treat her well and it will return. Be like Piranhajohnathan and you will be happy, he must treat her well if she does all that for him...

O and if you do need a little time, be annoying. Make fun of Opra. A little flatulance never herts, and you will have time with your fish. Been married 3 years happy!


----------



## Rick james (May 2, 2006)

missi_lynn23 said:


> I hear that! I am happily divorced twice!!!!!!!! The next one is gonna have to be a perfect fit. And actually this one is coming around, I caught her on p-fury yesterday!!!!!!! THIS MIGHT BE THE ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! She made an account here.
> 
> I just found a 120 on craigslist, guy wants 600 but damn its nice.


Well, *she* is "the one". And *he* makes it sounds like I hate the tanks....which is not true. I just let him take over so he has a hobby while I'm already busy running around after him cleaning, cooking and washing his clothes! And, I have to remind him that I am asking for a tank to go back in the bedroom so I can sleep again. No matter how stupid you are babe, I love you!
[/quote]

ahhh is that not the sweetest thing. Mabe we can have a p-furry wedding. lol

I like to see girls taking intrest in the hobby. thats cool


----------



## piranhajonathan (Jan 18, 2007)

Damn now I am going to have to get into slugs and go to s-fury dot com, ..............................on a serious note................here is a pic of my,,,,,,I mean "our" cariba 5 days after hospital tank maracide and alot of salt....no improvement. I should have listened to Frank and scraped them off.. this new parasite that is affecting cariba suxxxxx.


----------



## piranhajonathan (Jan 18, 2007)

And you don't have to spend alot of time WITH them to keep em happy, you gotta spend time at a J-O-B to keep em happy!!!



alan said:


> tell her my d1ck is waiting for her


Hey hunny alan said his dick is waiting, I forgot that he wanted me to tell you that.


----------



## missi_lynn23 (Jan 21, 2007)

Hey Alan, 
Quit waving your guppy in my face! Didn't you know I have an elong at home?

And you know, Jonathan, as long as yes, you can walk through the house, have as many tanks as you want. But I'm still gonna bitch if it doesn't look good or they look ghetto. I'm only trying to help, Luv.


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

missi_lynn23 said:


> Hey Alan,
> Quit waving your guppy in my face! Didn't you know I have an elong at home?
> 
> And you know, Jonathan, as long as yes, you can walk through the house, have as many tanks as you want. But I'm still gonna bitch if it doesn't look good or they look ghetto. I'm only trying to help, Luv.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

HAHAHAHAH this chick kicks ass!!! Dude keep her!!


----------



## inspectahdeck34 (Dec 31, 2006)

lol that was quick lol i love it hahaha


----------

